# Lures



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Do any of you custom paint lures for people? I have some that I bought from a dear friend before he passed. He used them for many years on Erie for walleye, and some show wear. Most are large wiggle warts that were black and silver. I only want three or four done and I'm in no hurry. Please let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

With no interest I will look into a new airbrush. Thanks for all the pictures to give me ideas. Has anyone used nail polish for their lures. I notice they make some great colors as the wife brings them home.


----------



## crg (Dec 7, 2006)

Don't use nail polish. Pm sent


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Saw these last time i placed an order at Jann's. Is a new product that is like a shrink wrap that uses hot water. Certainly not available in the crazy color combinations you see in the popular HJ's and P10's but would bring new life to old lures pretty quickly i think. Just an FYI.... i have not tried them but maybe someone on here has.

Link: JigSkins Lure Coverings


----------



## Jim Paden (Feb 28, 2014)

I thought you would have several offers to paint the lures. I do not normally paint for others but hate to see the the warts lost forever just because they need a paint job. If you still need them done let me know.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I had a couple offers and to be honest everyone's work is so beautiful that I would be afraid to use them. With the luck I have a fish would take it for himself. Any of you that has noticed my buying problems in the ice threads, soft water is no different. I have will probably keep myself busy because I also have a bunch of spoons that needs a painting. Thanks for all the offers, so either powder paint or model car paint?


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Jim don't worry the warts I have are older ones so unless a few go to good homes they won't leave. The gentleman really liked black/silver and black/gold.


----------

